# How to Sew Vinyl Seat cover



## LBCSTYLE (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anybody have pictures on how to sew vinyl seat covers for buckets and bench seats. I hav a 1979 Monte Carlo and I am in the process of sewing the seat covers. This is my first time so any pictures that explain certain step would be greatly appreciated.

Please post some up. :cheesy:


----------



## dobo (Jan 13, 2006)

DO YOU LIVE IN LON BEACH,CA if you do whats the address of celicapaintshop


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Do a search man. all you really have to do is take the old material apart at the seams and use it as templates for the new cover your making.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

have lots of patience and take your time


----------



## boombox (Jan 30, 2006)

:angry: i'm tryin to figure out the same shit too


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auto-upholstery-how-to...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

DONT BE SKURD, JUST RIP THE OLD ONES APART, MAKE PATTERNS OUT OF EM, N SEW THEM TOGETHER :thumbsup: 

HERES MY FIRST ATTEMPT, NOT VINYL BUT YOU GET THE IDEA


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Feb 2 2006, 11:43 AM~4758142
> *DONT BE SKURD, JUST RIP THE OLD ONES APART, MAKE PATTERNS OUT OF EM, N SEW THEM TOGETHER :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MY FIRST ATTEMPT, NOT VINYL BUT YOU GET THE IDEA
> *


:barf:


----------

